# LOL! Anyone want to do a wint???



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

12,500 Sq Ft, 5 bedroom 5 full and 2 half bath, 4 boilers, 2 80 gallon water heaters, one 120 gallon water heater with boiler assist, steam shower Ect.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Lots of copper.....


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm thinking the same thing in the back of my mind.... Crystal meth tweekers loto!! I hope it's in a gated Neighborhood. 


I'm THINKING A2Z should handle the Wint 

I was having a talk with a National last week , we advertise these properties to vandals when we post the notices on the front doors. Makes more sense to talk with neighbors and leave them the info. Give notice to the city to who contact in case of..... 

btw.... MTMTMTN I sent you a PM .


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

That is some high quality work there, that being said- they've all but stopped installing cooper here in the south.

But looking at those pics just reminds me of major over kill, conserving energy and money wasn't high on their list that's for sure, but really nice work if ask me.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MYMONEY1 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing in the back of my mind.... Crystal meth tweekers loto!! I hope it's in a gated Neighborhood.
> 
> 
> I'm THINKING A2Z should handle the Wint
> ...



In 6 years i have seen exactly 1 property with copper removed and i believe it was the former homeowner. This place is 6 miles out of town on 10 acres......


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

in the south it's a nice income for those that cant get a job , want a job, or keep a job... 
even in the country , those are not safe either.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

That's an impressive system right there.


----------



## shsr (Jan 30, 2013)

$40 allowable


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

We did one about like that a few years ago. It was a house seized by the Marshal's. It was 10k sq ft and was a $1.8MM house at the peak. Very similar setup except they had the most advanced water filtration system I have ever seen. I just let my partner deal with it because I had no idea what to do with it. There were 8x 100 gallon tanks involved in it. 

Was an interesting property to take care of for the summer though they wanted weekly lawn cuts because the property was like a golf course but the service company would only allow bi weekly. So every time I got there the grass was 8"-10" high and looked like garbage after I cut it (was like bailing hay with how thick it was). Yet they were paying for weekly pool maintenance even though the pool was in great shape with a very nice automatic cover (no algae). I spoke with the marshal contact directly a few times (got her number during the eviction) and she was practically begging me to cut it weekly but the service company simply said they didn't provide that service. Eventually I felt bad enough that I just cut it every week for her since I was there anyway. Was kind of nice because it was hot as hell that summer and I got to take a swim in the pool each week to pluck leaves off of the filters at the bottom of the pool. Why there were bottom intakes I have no idea.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*It depends, in one city I work. When the signs go up*



mtmtnman said:


> In 6 years i have seen exactly 1 property with copper removed and i believe it was the former homeowner. This place is 6 miles out of town on 10 acres......



the copper goes out. But other than there, I have only seen one case.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow that looks exactly like a property we have been to in MA. It was some high class "rehab" or "recovery" house. The kitchen in the place was to die for.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mtmtnman said:


> In 6 years i have seen exactly 1 property with copper removed and i believe it was the former homeowner. This place is 6 miles out of town on 10 acres......



Seriously only 1? When copper hits above about $3/lb we get a rush of them. I'd say on average about 10% of our properties are missing copper. 


We had one a few years ago that made me laugh. When we started working on the property to do the initial the neighbor came over all nosy and wanting to know what was going on. She seemed nice enough and said she would keep an eye on the place for us. Well a couple weeks later the realtor calls us and says the copper is gone. So I go check it out, and sure enough it was about 1/2 gone. I see the neighbor and I go over to ask WTF happened. She says that she saw a couple guys on bicycles with bike trailers on them taking stuff out, but she assumed they worked for us. I was almost speechless, why would she think that two guys who rolled up in full sized pickups with nice trailers would employ guys on 10 speeds to finish the job?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Lots of copper.....


 Please do tell what did it pay (approx.) and what did the company you did it for try to say when you wanted extra to do it.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

That would be something that I would advise is "out of my scope of work" and get a 3rd party bid. I would never take responsability for a system like that...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've worked all over WY, CO and parts of NE and MT. 


It was rare to find missing copper.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> We did one about like that a few years ago. It was a house seized by the Marshal's. It was 10k sq ft and was a $1.8MM house at the peak. Very similar setup except they had the most advanced water filtration system I have ever seen. I just let my partner deal with it because I had no idea what to do with it. There were 8x 100 gallon tanks involved in it.
> 
> Was an interesting property to take care of for the summer though they wanted weekly lawn cuts because the property was like a golf course but the service company would only allow bi weekly. So every time I got there the grass was 8"-10" high and looked like garbage after I cut it (was like bailing hay with how thick it was). Yet they were paying for weekly pool maintenance even though the pool was in great shape with a very nice automatic cover (no algae). I spoke with the marshal contact directly a few times (got her number during the eviction) and she was practically begging me to cut it weekly but the service company simply said they didn't provide that service. Eventually I felt bad enough that I just cut it every week for her since I was there anyway. Was kind of nice because it was hot as hell that summer and I got to take a swim in the pool each week to pluck leaves off of the filters at the bottom of the pool. Why there were bottom intakes I have no idea.




Because thatis where the main drains are for every pool except above grounds. 
One or two mains and the the skimmers and possily a vacuum point depedingon size is standard


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Please do tell what did it pay (approx.) and what did the company you did it for try to say when you wanted extra to do it.



Broker direct job. I would pay what i want within reason but we are going to dewint it since SG already did a wint on it in November. Hope like hell they did a good job..........


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> SG already did a wint on it in November. Hope like hell they did a good job..........


 :blink::blink: Did you fall and hit your head? :bangin::bangin: SG and do a good job in the same sentence? :blink: I sure hope you personally know the guy who did it. For SG pay, you can bet a system like that is screwed.......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> :blink::blink: Did you fall and hit your head? :bangin::bangin: SG and do a good job in the same sentence? :blink: I sure hope you personally know the guy who did it. For SG pay, you can bet a system like that is screwed.......



I know them and the jury is out. They use a twin tank electric compressor. Hell i would put BOTH my gas compressors on this one......


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Around here copper theft is so common the cops aren't even called any more. We just document it and bid to caps the pipes and wires and clean up the mess.


----------

